# June grass



## Bowtech28 (May 1, 2008)

When will the grass be gone? I will be down in gulf shores the 19th and im starting to get worried with all the reports of grass.I hope my trip doesnt get ruined.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

That is a 10 million dollar question. I believe it is worse than most years because of the runoff from the Mississippi and other rivers due to the flooding in the midwest. That is also why the water clarity is pathetic. So your guess is as good as our my friend.


----------



## Bowtech28 (May 1, 2008)

Uhhhhhhhh...not what i wanted to hear! B ut thanks,guess i'll just have to wait and see!


----------



## Bowtech28 (May 1, 2008)

Does anyone know if the grass gets any better in the Fort Morgan area?


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Last I heard you had to go East of Destin to get relief from grass and nasty water.


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

> *lobsterman (7/10/2008)*Last I heard you had to go East of Destin to get relief from grass and nasty water.


I was at Crystal Beach yesterday afternoon and it was ok out there.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Pensacola beach was nasty today. Full of grass.


----------



## GoVols (Jun 18, 2008)

I was in Destin last week and the amount of grass would change from day to day. There were two days that fishing off the surf was nearly impossible. I hope you have better water.


----------

